

Show HN: Speaker Wire Gauge Calculator Web App - thevoid1900
http://www.speakerwirecalculator.com/

======
thevoid1900
My first experiment with all Angular formulas and calculations. Please provide
feedback! Thanks.

~~~
minimaxir
Why do you embed an ad with a referral link?

~~~
thevoid1900
I am trying to get ranked high on Google and to ultimately get a little money
to keep the site going.

------
s9ix
Doesn't work for me. Always returns "You need AWG wire" with the value
missing.

~~~
thevoid1900
Weird... Thanks for the feedback. It must be a javascript issue in your
browser or maybe it's not working on that particular browser. What are you
using?

